# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Introduction of ...

## Timbcrating

We are happy to use this forum place; it belongs to our work filed. So we want to introduce about us.

----------


## Chris Barber

Timbcrating,
I have edited your post and closed this thread. PACCIN is an information sharing network for peers in the field of art handling. Its intended uses do not include posts advertising your business.

Please feel free to participate in these forums as you see others doing, by asking questions of the community and answering questions when you are able to contribute helpful information relevant to the thread.

Thank you,
Chris

----------

